# Need your suggestion on HW/SW Career



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Guys, I just graduated from college with major in Computer Hardware/Software Technology. I just passed the first part of CompTIA A+ certification (Hardware part) and is currently studying on another part of A+ (Software) test in order to obtain offical CompTIA certifcation. Also, as of now I've been looking/interviewing for job in HW/SW technican field and I am getting no luck . That makes me wonder, does job really want something more out of me? I mean does A+ Certification give enough recongization for jobs to hire me or do I need some more certifications? What would be your suggestion, what do I need to do? Not forget to mention this, I have desire to find job that can pay 25 to 30K a year, do I need some extra certification in order to prove them that I could be interested to hire?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Extra certifications probably will not help. What you need is experience. You might want to try and find a lower paying job to start with just to get you foot in the door. Build that experience first.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Perhaps look for an apprenticeship/traineeship/etc. That will get you started in the field, as well as giving you the experience you need. From there, you can move on to bigger and better things. When you're new to a field, you start small and work your way up.


----------



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

Small pay jobs? Like where? You mean like Best buy or local computer stores? would that be a good idea to earn experiences from there?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

EquiNOX said:


> Small pay jobs? Like where? You mean like Best buy or local computer stores? would that be a good idea to earn experiences from there?


Yes.


----------

